
Eight Week Semesters (2017) - snake117
https://www.insidehighered.com/blogs/confessions-community-college-dean/8-week-semesters
======
S_AU
Victoria University in Australia has moved to a block model, where students do
1 course at a time, in 4 weeks. Sit the exam/assessment and then move onto the
next. They do 8 courses a year (Standard Full time Australian study load)

------
ed312
Quarters instead of semesters have been done to great success:
[https://www.wpi.edu/sites/default/files/2019/03/21/UG_2019-2...](https://www.wpi.edu/sites/default/files/2019/03/21/UG_2019-20.pdf)

~~~
whymsicalburito
All of the University of California schools (except for Berkeley and Merced)
are on the quarter system. I really liked the quarter system. It really felt
like professors couldn't waste your time with busy work activities. Everything
was very focused.

~~~
nealabq
UC Berkeley switched from quarters to semesters in 1983 (
[https://dailybruin.com/2018/06/08/the-quad-the-long-
convolut...](https://dailybruin.com/2018/06/08/the-quad-the-long-convoluted-
history-that-entrenches-the-quarter-system-at-ucla/) ). At the time I thought
it was because spring quarter is over later than spring semester (because of
Christmas and New Year) and students from quarter-schools had a hard time
finding summer jobs because the semester students had already taken all the
jobs.

~~~
youeseh
I went to school at a Canadian university with a 4 month summer break at the
end of the winter semester: just as temperatures were warming up, it would
last long enough to earn tuition, rent and food for the following school year.

------
adchari
This is a fun idea. It's well known that the reasoning for summer vacations
was to allow the student to help out on a family farm, and yet most students
(especially at younger ages) waste this time. At least in college students
take internships, but it would be interesting to promote more co-ops or
adjusting the schedule of coursework.

